# Browning 1911-22



## sandygun (Feb 11, 2012)

I just purchased a Browning 1911-22 mini. I like it alot and shoot real nice but small feels like a toy. Does anyone have one and are they going to make a full size 1911-22.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The Browning 1911 is small. It's only about 80% the size of an actual 1911.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i doubt it
there have always been conversion units
the all metal Kimber 1911-22 doesn't sell well
the new poly 1911-22 seem to be doing well in popularity but I personally am waiting for a long term report/reliability on which one is the best


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Marvel has the better 22 uppers along with Colt if you can find one.Cenier's were junk and now he's in trouble with the ATF,and Kimber's quality has been known to be poor since the first generation.Kimber thinks so highly of their own product they warranty it for a whole year after overcharging you for it.You would think if they invested all the money and effort they have in marketing into quality they could improve their image.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

There are some full size 1911 .22 caliber pistols out there but I don't think any are from "major" manufacturers. I really want one of the Browning .22s so I can get my grandson started shooting a pistol. How much is the street price for the Browning? One review listed a MSRP of $600.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yea that browning 1911 22 should last a very long time
maybe a bit less than 600


----------



## Dino (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know if Browning will ever produce a full size 1911-22 but I have the Sig (GSG), which is full size, and I really like it ALOT!


----------

